# Help! Employer Reference Letter problem, Skills assessment via ACS



## raie (Oct 1, 2009)

I am currently try to get my skills assessed by ACS, and this is the 2nd time I am being asked for this document. I really cannot figure out what they need!

Email #1 from ACS
"I refer to your application for Skills Assessment and wish to advise that before the processing of your application can be finalised, further documentation is required:
* Certified copy of proper and detailed employer references from .............We require a end date or a creation of letter date to calculate a end date for the (employer) reference.* We require a revised version with a date of creation or end date......................................... *

Email #2 from ACS 
"I refer to your application for Skills Assessment and wish to advise that before the processing of your application can be finalised, further documentation is required:
* Certified copy of proper and detailed employer references from ........*We require an end date or letter of creation to calculate an end date for your assessment *"

After receiving Email #1, i realised my employer reference letter was not dated (as in dated at the top of the letter). i resent the letter with a date of creation, and got my boss to resign and date his signature as well.

Can someone help to figure out what exactly the case officer is asking for? I know he received the new reference letter, because my case was "In process" after "awaiting documents" after i sent the 2nd batch of requested stuff.

Should i call him or will that just piss him off. He did not respond to my email the last time around.

What should i do ??? any advice will be helpful, thank you in advance!


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

Does it mean that you need to get your employer to say when your current contract is terminated in order to decide when you will be able to work in Australia?

Sorry just taking a shot at it, not really sure.

I would call--who cares if it pisses him off? that's his job...let him get annoyed.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

First of all raie, getting narky with ACS will not help your cause and you may want to consider:

*1.* the ACS do not have Case Officers as such and are not part of the much more massive immi, and if you have a good look at their web site you may note limited contact hours which infers what is usual in these situations of having a professionals association where you have people from the industry who give their time to committees for the betterment of the profession probably without payment and just like teachers marking examination papers do hope their life is made somewhat easier by people providing information of an acceptable form.

*2.* if the numbers of hopeful IT profession people coming to this forum is any measure of just how many are attempting to emigrate, then the poor old ACS people could be seriously overwhelmed and so theor task is made no more easier.

*3.* have you looked at the ACS website FAQ - ACS (Australian Computer Society) - Membership, Professionalism and Leadership for ICT Professionals and the ICT Community and more specifically starting at about #22 with some detail on employment references etc.

*4.* if the second email to you was not a crossover with your followup letter, is your letter on official company letterhead and if not you may need to supplement it with information as referred to in the FAQ.

Finally, I'm not too sure why the Oz govt. has restricted a lot of basic trade skills re immigration in recent times but is still keeping IT work on the CSL when it is a known fact that a lot of IT work has for sometime been going to offshore locations where wages rates are considerably lower.

It could well be that the IT industry here will be soon more than flooded.


----------

